# Quail or BQI Farm Lease



## BirdNut (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking for a quail lease or a BQI farmer interested in leasing quail rights (and possibly a beaver pond for ducks).

Day or season lease.  Mainly interested in next year, but of course the season is upon us.

I am in McDonough GA, but will drive just about anywhere although keeping it close would be better.


----------

